# Shop foot ware recommendations



## BSzydlo (Jan 16, 2011)

I recently retired and am now spending more time in the shop (concrete floor). Lately I have begun to notice knee issues and I am wondering if anyone has any recommendations for good shoes/sneakers for the shop? I am not interested in steel toe just comfort. I have been wearing your run of the mill cross training sneaker but that does not seem to be working well. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been wearing Merrell lace up "sneakers" for a long time. Long-wearing sole, good arch support, and wider toe box. They've worked well for my needs.
Bill


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Get yourself some rubber floor mats. I have 6 orr 7 big ones, they really work. Mine are from Grizzly. If you are in an area with a big farm and ranch supply, you can get a big horse Mat and cut it to the sizes you need.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Get a anti fatigue floor mat. I do have one and move it around. When I will have some $$ to spend, I will get a second one. It makes such a difference. Shoes won't make a big difference. However if you can, make a wood floor, or cover your floor with mats. 
You will certainly get as many different recommendations as there are people on this forum. This is the beauty of diversity.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I love Redwing boots.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BSzydlo (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I do have some floor mats and they do help. 
Charles, you mentioned Redwing boots. I stopped in at a local store and the young salesperson was not very helpful. Is there a specific model you find works for you?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@Bill-My shop has a concrete floor too. I don't currently have anti-fatigue mats (maybe Santa will drop off a few in the shop). I just wear some Wolverine safety toe boots for comfort and I get the extra benefit of steel toe and ankle support. Like Charles above, I like Red Wing boots too-no specific model to recommend. BTW, good luck with your retirement. Enjoy owning your own time!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I put tongue and groove sheets of plywood over my concrete floor. Just tacked it down in a few places. Has a little spring to it and sweeps up well.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I wear Rockport ProWalker all the time. The podiatrist told me they were the best and keep wearing them. I wear the Chranz style shoe. They give good support the sole of my foot. They also have a soft collar around the top that gives a little ankle support. I use anti fatigue mats on the floor. I also bought some of the colored puzzle looking mats from Sam's wholesale when they were cheap. I think they have gone up in cost like other things. I saw them on "This Old House" . They work pretty well. They are actually made for day care businesses.


----------



## Oldsaxon (Jul 17, 2013)

I've worked in machine shops and warehouses and wood shops. I always wear safety toes. It saved my toes at least once in a warehouse when I was breaking down a cardboard box, so you just never know, do you. I also wear hearing and eye protection religiously. I'd buy some stout safety boots and some mats. In fact, I did. I feel that even in my tiny shop, and probably because it is small, the boots will one day prove to be a good choice.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I suggested Crocs once and some woodworker went crazy on me. Questioned my manhood and all. They are comfortable but sawdust gets through the vent holes.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

I hate shoes. I wear flip flops 24-7… The only time I put on boots anymore is when I make a trip to the lumber yard.

I've also suffered my fair share of foot injuries, but I don't care. My loathing of shoes is greater than my discomfort in injury.

I do not recommend this except to the heartiest of men.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Safety shoes for me, they are useful for handling sheet goods, put it on the toe cap and you can get your hand in underneath for lifting.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Uncanny….lol. I wear flip-flops in the summer, and slippers in the winter. Not advised for all.

I would love to have wood floors though.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

I second the Crocs. I wore my Crocs all last weekend and my feet didn't hurt at all. Earlier in the week while working in the shop, I was wearing my Redwings and by the end of the day was really feeling it. I don't know if it's because of the extra weight or what.

I have incredibly flat feet and Plantar Facitis in my right foot. I have inserts that I wear with my shoes/boots but forgot to put them in the Crocs. I'm not saying that's the reason because I've forgotten to put them in my boots in the past and may as well have had someone beat me on the bottoms of my feet with a ball peen hammer. The Crocs are just plain comfortable.

Whatever you get stay away from Lugz. I had a pair that lasted 2 months before they started falling apart. I'm still getting the runaround from customer service - biggest mistake I ever made and 80 bucks down the drain.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

My son wears Danner boots. He started about 17 years ago. Even wears them to church they are so comfortable.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I live in boots. safety toe and regular. boots boots and more boots


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I recently read about a study done at some big university research center about the best way to avoid knee problems. Will try to find it again and link it. The study found that going barefoot was the easiest on the knees. And there are some shoes designed to emulate the same action that can be purchased. Otherwise, they recommended any shoe with very flexible soles.

For myself, I hate sandals, flip flops, or anything that does not support my feet. I wore cowboy boots for most of my life. Had to be really good, 100% leather, hand made boots. I finally gave in to the style police, SWMBO, and now wear Merrell slip on loafers.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I almost always wear cowboy boots that were custom made by ML Leddy in Fort Worth, Texas. I do wear a beefy pair of Merrell hiking boots when the weather turns cold, and on a light day I'll wear Sperry Topsiders.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I need thicker pairs of socks,my feet are like two blocks of ice ,may be Santa brings me a pair of heated socks,you know the battery operated type?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

In the summer I wear Merrel slip on 'Jungle Mocs' but in the winter I have become very attached to my Puma Sareks (totally waterproof, Thinsulate lined, $85 on sale currently, and best of all: shipping weight of ONE POUND!!!) I love em!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have a pair of Merrell Mocs from Cabellas … they are terrific.

I also have a bunch of rubber mats (the inter-locking kind from Harbor Freight) in front of key workstations (bench, table saw, lathe, etc.). They save on the knees.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

When I start out the door for dinner in my Crocs and my wife sends me back my backups are Merrill mocks. Good shoes.


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

I walk a lot and several years ago my right hip and knee started bothering me. I went to the shoe store that my wife worked at and they suggested New Balance 990. I've been wearing them for years and the pain went away. Keep in mind that not everyone needs the same shoe, I tend to wear the outside of my heal and these correct that. You might try a shoe store that specializes in quality shoes and trains their sales people.
Mike


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

I wear a pair of Keen cross trainer/lowtop hikers. They have plenty of room in the toe box, and great cushioning. Prior to these I wore a pair of old hiking boots from REI that had about 1,000 trail miles on them and were as broken in as they could possibly be.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I work retail and I'm on my feet all day. I picked up some of the new sketchers memory foam sneakers and they are really comfy for me. Not much in the way of arch support but the soles are well padded for day to day use.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I love my new balance 759 walking shoes. Great in the shop or around town.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I used to spend 10+ hours on my feet on concrete. Red Wings with some of those gel inserts did the trick. No more sore feet, knees or back. Red wings make some boots and shoes just for standing around on concrete. Just tell the sales clerk what you need. At home, I've got some crocs that I'll wear.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have worn Redwings all my life working on concrete when I'm not on a ladder. They are great!

I was curious about New Balance mentions above and found these reviews . Any comments on the cat urine smell buy experienced users?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sketchers GoWalk


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

My two cents. 
!) A good pair of shoes, I wear New Balance Shoes. The nine hundred series. They are a very good walking shoe with wide sizes.
2) Floor Mats - Most of mine are the 2' x 2' Harbor Freight kind. Cost about $10.00 for a 4' x 4' square (item#94635). I have other kinds. All help a lot. On sale about $8.00.
3) Buy some cheap wood stools that are the right height, or cut the legs off. This item lets you get the weight of your knees and saves them when working on something that you can set and work on.
Have Fun and be careful.


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

Mats do help. I have a couple of chunks of the horse mats from the local feed store and they're a whole lot better than bare concrete. The anti-fatigue mat that came with my powermatic lathe is however a whole nother level of better than the horse mats even. I don't know what kind of mat it actually is (tried to find specs, failed). The horse mats are 1/2-1/4 the price of the "real" antifatigue mats though so for general use they seem more cost effective.

I have a pair of steel toe redwings and while they are fantastic boots.. and a lot better than any of my other boots. Sorry guys but I also have to second the crocs for comfort. You can get closed toe ones which minimize the sawdust. I wouldn't recommend them if you were working with a lot of heavy stuff but they're no worse there than tennis shoes (better really imho). The main downside is I have to change shoes if I leave the house because LOML won't let me wear them in public!!


----------



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Regarding the above question about the cat urine smell on the New Balance 990's, I did have one pair a few years ago that had that. I called New Balance and they said it had to do with the glue when it got wet. They replaced them at no charge and I haven't had a problem since then, so they must have made a change.
Mike


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Topamax Surv, I have had multiple pairs of new balance shoes over the years so has my wife. We never had an issue with an odor and never had an issue with a sole separating or really any other problems. I grew up in New England so I've seen them widely worn since the 1970's. New Balance folks are like Apple folks…. Pretty loyal for a good product.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, good to know they are a quality company.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7 (Dec 8, 2013)

There is a mat I would like to get, but there a little pricy. My ortho doctor recommended it.








This is their website.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200475089_200475089


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Got some rubber floor mats from costco, made a big difference ( they are a little softer than the commercial mats.)
They also have saved a few chisels & one block plane.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

+1 to Big Rock. I have lousy feet. How bad? They kept me out of Vietnam in '69. I need support and I over pronate. I wear New Balance 900 series or the 8?? slip on clogs from New Balance on floor mats as much as possible. The 900 series are American made, come in widths just like regular shoes, and most New Balance sales people will do a good job of fitting you correctly, if you have a NB store nearby. They will look at how you stand and walk and can suggest a shoe for your particular needs. Regardless of the shoe though, without the mats you will get sore feet, legs and back when on concrete for an extended period of time. No cat p**s smell from any of my 900 series, and I have been wearing them since they originally came out. Just MHO and I could be wrong for everyone but me.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I have a pair of crocs (from walmart of all places) that are from when I used to work in a restaurant kitchen. Comfortable with a good grip, solid "toe" as opposed to one full of holes. The reason I wear crocs is I am never doing anything that heavy duty and I am always going in and out from the shop to the house since I am usually doing home impovement rather than woodworking and if I wore dirty shoes throughout the house they would kill my hardwood. So I need something I can easily take on an off especially when im carrying something.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I used to use Knapp shoes when I worked as a mechanic. Then I got a desk job. In any event, I went back to the Knapp store for shoes when I was having issues with plantar fascitis, but Red Wing had taken that location. I bought some work shoes and their moldable insoles (5 years ago), and I couldn't be happier. PF went away within a week. I now buy all my footwear there, except for sneakers, and I use their moldable insoles in all my shoes,even the sneakers. Well worth the money. You just need to find a better employee.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I've had knee and foot problems all my life. The best thing I've ever done is to buy shoes where the insole can be removed and the foot bed is flat (like brooks tennis shoes). Then get some custom full length orthotics made. I got mine from Foot Solutions. lastly, I get socks with a lot of padding and arch support. I feel better at 50+ years old than I did at 30. The orthotics are a bit expensive (around $300 now) but they last me for about 5 years or so. I only wear shoes that are compatible with the orthotics.


----------

